
Electronic Lottery Tickets as Micropayments - apetresc
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/electronic-lottery-tickets-as-micropayments#email-newsletter
======
sharemywin
That really is pretty brilliant. A 1/1000 chance of winning $10 is way more
valuable to the average person than measly $.01

------
sharemywin
Wonder how a time component would play in. A lotto has a drawing date. Where
as $.01 is practically timeless.

